# Any way to print list of titles on Kindle?



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I know the answer to this already, but thought I'd ask anyway    Is there a way to print out a simple list of the titles that you have on your Kindle2?  I am already over 400 titles (took me about 2 months!) and it would be great to print out some kind of list...so that I know what I've already got!
Thane


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

uhh, screenshot each page of titles on your homepage? Just the only thing I can think of...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You can go into your media library at Amazon and print each page.  That's a lot of pages with 400 books.  

I keep a list in a small three-ring binder.  The binder holds index cards and I have them divided by genre.  After I read a book, I can give it a star rating and maybe make a few comments.  

I update the list every couple of weeks.  That's the only thing I have found that works for me.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, not sure it's easy, but I'd probably hook mine up to the computer, open the kindle directory and then copy and paste into notepad or Word.  You should then be able to alphabetize, sort, save, and/or print from there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, not sure it's easy, but I'd probably hook mine up to the computer, open the kindle directory and then copy and paste into notepad or Word. You should then be able to alphabetize, sort, save, and/or print from there.


That sounds like it might work.


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions...I'll check them out!  Copying the files from the Document folder would work for a majority of the titles, but there are quite a few that have numbers/letters for the file name rather than the real title (and I'm not sure how to tell what the real title is for those differently named files...I think most of those were freebies.)  Of course if I had started a spreadsheet right at the beginning then I wouldn't be so overwhelmed by doing 438 by hand now!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You might want to try using Calibre. It's a free library/book processing - not really sure how to describe it. I use it for all sorts of things, including keeping track of my e-book library.

http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL this is why I have gone to personal library software


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I printed my list from both the computer (have to use usb,no WN) and from media library.  When I download my books from Amazon and they come in as a number, I change the name on the computer to the book title.  I have to write them down as I download because I do so many at one time.  Then my lists go in a word document, don't always have the author but can go back and fill that in easily once I have the title in.  Also don't have samples, so not worried about that.  I have had people volunteer to send me samples, but I just read the description and if it sounds good I buy it, don't buy expensive books to begin with.


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

FearNot...I have been using Calibre to correct the metadata & for converting files...are you able to print a list from Calibre?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I researched the "printing on Calibre" issue a bit online. Apparently, the ability to print will be added in Calibre 0.6 (I think the current version is 0.5.12) whenever that's available. However, there is as yet no known date for 0.6 to be ready, even in a Beta version. 

I did find a comment about a command line prompt that you could supposedly use to print right now from Calibre. However, when I tried it, I just got an error message. It's from ticket #2085, if you want to try it yourself. (Type this into the Run box that you can get to from the Start menu.)



In a terminal type the command 

calibredb list > books.txt
A file books.txt will be created with a list of book 

calibredb list --help 

will show you all the options


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, not sure it's easy, but I'd probably hook mine up to the computer, open the kindle directory and then copy and paste into notepad or Word. You should then be able to alphabetize, sort, save, and/or print from there.


Is there any faster way to do this? I want it like to be placed in excel and in a table where I can categorize the books and also will be able to search it easily.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

You could always try using a directory printing software to print a list of all files in your Kindle documents folder, and then edit the listing afterwards. My favorite is ListMaker - it's very customizable, and you can edit the settings so it will only include .azw, .prc, .mobi, etc, and not those .mbp and .tan temp files, for example.

It also worked very well on my calibre books folder 

Listmaker v3.3: http://www.brothersoft.com/listmaker-525.html.

(Just click the 'Download' link and ignore the one that says 'Buy Now' - in the description underneath, it says, 'And best of all, ListMaker is now free! Please use this registration key: 1426917.')

And here are a couple more freeware ones that I've used, though haven't tried them with my Kindle, Karen's Directory Printer, http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptdirprn.asp and Print Folder, from No Nonsense Software, http://no-nonsense-software.com/freeware/.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if we could print out the home page on the Kindle?  Oh, well.

Some good ideas here.

I use Readerware as my overall library software, for both Kindle and paper books.  I can use a barcode scanner to scan in the paper books, as long as they have an ISBN.  To add the Kindle Books, as I purchase them, I drag the web page with the book info onto my Readerware page and it scrapes the book info and adds the book to Readerware.  I change the price to the price I actually paid, which is sometimes different from the price imported.

I can then print out from Readerware, pulling only the Kindle books.  Or I can export a CSV to Excel.

The menu system is not standard windows, I'm not fond of it, but the software is very powerful.

Betsy


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks to Betsy's good opinion of that program, I am on day 27/30 of my trial period, and will buy it tomorrow.  It's the best thing since sliced bread IMHO.  That drag and drop feature is ideal for my Kindle books, and I even bought one of those batch Barcode scanner things too.  I have well over 5000 books to catalogue.  This will prevent me from buying duplicates.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Readerware for my books, dvds, and cds.  Very powerful piece of software...


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

Christina:  I'm trying Listmaker and have a question.  I found under Options...Preferences where to put the file types that you want included in the list, but I'm not sure how to list them.  Is it *.mobi*, *.prc* etc.?  That didn't seem to work.  When I use *.* I get them all, including the ones I don't want.  I just want mobi, azw, and prc.  Just how exactly should the list be created?  Thanks!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

BBMountain said:


> Christina: I'm trying Listmaker and have a question. I found under Options...Preferences where to put the file types that you want included in the list, but I'm not sure how to list them. Is it *.mobi*, *.prc* etc.? That didn't seem to work. When I use *.* I get them all, including the ones I don't want. I just want mobi, azw, and prc. Just how exactly should the list be created? Thanks!


I'm so sorry, I had just assumed it would allow you to add more than one file type, but I tried and had the same results as you - looks like you can only include one at a time, unless there's some trick to it I'm missing  But the other program I mentioned, Karen's Directory Printer, WILL allow you to include several types, I installed it to make absolutely sure. Here's a screenshot of how I created a file type filter for Kindle books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

obsanesth said:


> Thanks to Betsy's good opinion of that program, I am on day 27/30 of my trial period, and will buy it tomorrow. It's the best thing since sliced bread IMHO. That drag and drop feature is ideal for my Kindle books, and I even bought one of those batch Barcode scanner things too. I have well over 5000 books to catalogue. This will prevent me from buying duplicates.


I'm glad you're enjoying Readerware. (And I love my bar code scanner!)



Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Christina,
Thanks! I just downloaded Karen's directory printer and tried it a bit. It worked fine, although I need to fine tune what information I want to include in my list. But I'm happy to have it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (And I love my bar code scanner!)


Betsy - what scanner do you have?


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

gdae23:  I tried your suggestion for creating a list using Calibre.  I used the Windows (XP) side of my computer, and it did appear to work.  I could see all of the titles on the Kindle going by on my computer screen.  However, for the life of me I can't find where the created file went to!!  I've tried every search I could think of but no luck!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

BBMountain: You got further than I did with the calibredb command! I just got an error message and the command wouldn't run.

For now, I'm using Karen's Directory Printer and saving the file in Word. But it still takes a lot of editing to shape the list the way I want, although the fields I want are there, along with a lot of extraneous information. I can't figure out a way to limit the data shown to just the specific fields I want.

I think I may try Readerware sometime soon. I've known about that one for a while.

I see there is also another library software program called Collectorz.com.

http://www.collectorz.com/book/

Has anyone used that one? I'm wondering how that compares to the Readerware Program.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Believe it or not, I make occasional backups of my 'documents' folder to my hard drive with the date. It might help assuming none of the titles are just named with numbers followed by the filetype association.


----------

